# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اخبار دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران

## Damavand.group

دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران در زمينی به وسعت 42 هکتار در شمال شرقی تهران به بوستانی پرطراوت و سرسبز می ماند که در کنار طبيعت فوق العاده زيبا،محل آموزش تعداد زيادی از نخبگان کشور است که درمسير توليد دانش و بکارگيری آن فعاليت می نمايند. اين دانشگاه، با قدمت بيش از هشتاد سال فعاليت علمی و پژوهشی، به عنوان يکی از برترين دانشگاه های کشور، روز به روز بر اعتبار علمی و صنعتی خود می افزايد.

  اخيرا به اخبار موفقيت های دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران که از طريق رسانه ها انتشار يافته توجه کرده ايد؟ به اين جملات دقت کنيد:

  - دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران، به استناد گزارش پايگاه های معتبر جهانی، موفق به اخذ رتبه ممتاز در زمينه توليد علم، در ميان دانشگاه های فنی و مهندسی کشور گرديد.

  - ماهواره نويد دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران که به صورت کاملا بومی توسط اين دانشگاه ساخته شده است به فضا پرتاب شد و با موفقيت درمدار زمين قرار گرفت.

  - پژوهشگران دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران، موفق به طبقه بندی و تشخيص موضوعات خاص در تصاوير ماهواره ای شدند.

  - دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران، در زمينه استفاده از مواد کامپوزيت، به عنوان مرجع در کشور شناخته شده است.

  - برای نخستين بار در کشور، دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران موفق به ساخت دستگاه الکترونيکی برای حرکت افراد دارای ضايعه نخاعی گرديد.

  - تيم ربوکاپ دانشگاه علم و صنعت ايران، در مسابقات جهانی، موفق به کسب مقام ممتاز گرديد.

  جملات مذکور، چکيده ای از صدها خبر موفقيت دانشگاه علم و صنعت ايران است که در سنوات اخير، اعلام شده و روز به روز بر آن اضافه می شود.

  رشد موفقيت های اين دانشگاه، در عرصه های آموزشی، پژوهشی، دانشجويی و فرهنگی از روندی خيره کننده برخوردار شده به گونه ای که امروز، اين دانشگاه به عنوان دانشگاهی مادر، پيشگام و تراز اول در کشور رخ نموده است. به عنوان نمونه:

*  در عرصه آموزش:*

  آيا می دانيد فرآيندهای آموزشی اين دانشگاه به گونه ای دقيق، هدفمند و با کيفيت، طراحی و اجرا می شوند که غالب دانش آموختگان، به راحتی می توانند جذب مراکز پژوهشی و صنعتی کشور شده و هيچ نگرانی از بابت آينده شغلی خود نداشته باشند؟

  آيا می دانيد بيشتر دانش آموختگان اين دانشگاه، در مسير ادامه تحصيل، موفق به کسب رتبه های ممتاز آزمون های کشوری در مقاطع بالاتر می شوند؟

  آيا می دانيد اين دانشگاه، با جمعيت حدود ده هزار دانشجو درمقاطع مختلف کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری، حدود يکصد و پنجاه رشته/گرايش مختلف را در چهارده دانشکده تخصصی خود با بهره گيری از امکانات و محيط های آموزشی پيشرفته و آزمايشگاه های توانمند و مجهز، پوشش می دهد؟

  آيا می دانيد دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در اين دانشگاه می توانند به گونه ای برنامه ريزی کنند که در رشته منتخب خود همه مقاطع تحصيلی تا اخذ دکتری را در اين دانشگاه طی نمايند؟

  آيا می دانيد اين دانشگاه، برنامه های ويژه ای را برای جذب و حمايت تحصيلی از دانشجويان خلاق و استعدادهای درخشان طراحی و اجرا می کند؟

  آيا می دانيد دانشگاه علم و صنعت ايران، با بيش از پنجاه دانشگاه معتبر خارجی، تفاهم نامه همکاری در زمينه های مختلف آموزشی و پژوهشی دارد؟

  آيا می دانيد دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران براساس رتبه‌بندی پايگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام ( ISC ) ، رتبه سوم دانشگاه‌های صنعتی کشور را به خود اختصاص داده است؟

*  در عرصه پژوهش:*

  آيا می دانيد اين دانشگاه دارای يازده مرکز پژوهشی، بيش از هشتاد آزمايشگاه تحقيقاتی، هفت مجله معتبر علمی- پژوهشی که همگی آنها در پايگاه های ISC يا ISI نمايه می شوند و دارای نه قطب علمی پژوهشی در کشوراست؟

  آيا می دانيد پژوهش های اين دانشگاه، طيف وسيعی از پژوهش های بنيادی تا کاربردی را پوشش می دهد و ارتباط قوی و موثری را با صنعت کشور دارد؟

  آيا می دانيد توليد علم در اين دانشگاه، در طی هشت سال هشت برابر شده است؟

  آيا می دانيد اين دانشگاه، از بستر پژوهشی مناسب شامل آزمايشگاه های متعدد تخصصی، کتابخانه ها و مراکز کامپيوتری دانشکده ای و دانشگاهی و زير ساخت اينترنت با پهنای باند وسيع که به نوبه خود در موسسات آموزشی و دانشگاهی کشور کم نظير است، برخوردار می باشد؟

  آيا می دانيد اين دانشگاه، هشت طرح کلان ملی شامل: سامانه نرم افزاری پايه امنيتي؛ معماری مرکز دفاع سايبری و سامانه های زير ساخت های فضای سايبر؛ توسعه فناوري­های کليدی هواپيمای جت مسافربری 150 نفره؛ طراحی و ساخت پروتز عصبی حرکتی زيرجلدي؛ طراحی پلتفرم ملی خودرو در کلاس B ؛ پياده­سازی فناوری ملی سامانه حمل و نقل ريلی پرسرعت و پايش کيفی، حفاظت و مديريت آلاينده های آب، خاک و هوا به عنوان دانشگاه مجری عهده دار است.

*  تسهيلات ويژه برای استعدادهای درخشان:*

  دانشگاه علم و صنعت ايران، مفتخر به دانش آموختگانی است که همواره و در تمامی عرصه های علمی، صنعتی و مديريتی کشور، بالاترين جايگاه را به خود اختصاص داده و توانسته اند خدمات شايانی را به کشورتقديم نمايند. اين دانشگاه، ضمن توجه جدی به ارتقای کيفيت آموزش و پژوهش و تدارک محيطی خلاق، سعی در ارايه تسهيلات لازم برای رشد و شکوفايی استعدادهای درخشان دارد. در اين راستا، در کنار تسهيلات عمومی که به تمامی دانشجويان تعلق می گيرد، در حد امکان، تسهيلاتی ويژه را برای دانشجويان ممتاز و استعدادهای درخشان فراهم می آورد که برخی از آنها عبارتند از:

  - تسهيلات ويژه برای دانشجويان ممتاز و استعدادهای درخشان، برای ورود به مقاطع تحصيلی بالاتر (کارشناسی ارشد ودکتری) بدون شرکت درآزمون های سراسری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

  - امکان تحصيل همزمان در دو رشته کارشناسی

  - تدارک امکانات خوابگاهی ويژه برای داوطلبانی که رتبه کشوری آنان در آزمون سراسری، کمتر از 500 باشد.

  - امکان تغيير رشته به هر يک از رشته های مورد علاقه برای داوطلبانی که رتبه کشوری آنان زير 300 باشد

  - ارايه تسهيلات ويژه برای مدت يک سال، به داوطلبانی که رتبه کشوری آنان در آزمون سراسری زير 200 باشد (اين امکان، در صورت داشتن شرايط علمی خوب، برای سال های بعد قابل تمديد می باشد)

*برای آخرین اخبار در مورد انتخاب رشته، به سایت گروه آموزشی - پژوهشی دماوند مراجعه نمایید.

*

*گروه آموزشی - پژوهشی دماوند*

----------


## Amiir

رئیس دانشگاه علم و صنعت عزل شد



سعید جبل‌عاملی با حکم وزیر علوم عزل و برخورداری سرپرست دانشگاه علم و صنعت شد.


به گزارش تسنیم، سعید جبل‌عاملی از ریاست دانشگاه علم و صنعت عزل شد و محمدعلی برخورداری سرپرست این دانشگاه شد.


پس از حضور هیئت سه نفره وزارت علوم در دانشگاه علم و صنعت، طی حکمی از سوی وزیر علوم سعید جبل‌عاملی از ریاست این دانشگاه عزل و محمدعلی برخورداری استاد دانشکده عمران این دانشگاه و رئیس سابق دانشگاه خوارزمی (تربیت معلم سابق) جایگزین وی شد.


قرار است جلسه تودیع جبل‌عاملی و معارفه برخورداری ساعت 9 صبح فردا در این دانشگاه برگزار شود.

----------

